# Finally Paphiopedilum stonei in full bloom ... 5 FLOWERS!!!



## Paphman910 (Jun 30, 2012)

Took a while!







close of one flower:





Previous thread about same plant: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26221

Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 30, 2012)

That is one butt kick'in plant! Fantastic count and colors!


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2012)

I like it!!!!


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 30, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweetness


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice contrast on the flowers. I see the sunny weather is back in Victoria too


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 30, 2012)

really nice


----------



## emydura (Jun 30, 2012)

Now that is a rare sight. Simply stunning.


----------



## billc (Jun 30, 2012)

That is very, very nice. You must have quite a smile on your face!

Bill


----------



## wolverine329 (Jun 30, 2012)

Your stonei looks majestic


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2012)

Top notch growing there, Paphman! I'm humbled. I've got a stonei in bloom now with the usual 3 blooms. It's nice of course; but, it'd be beter with 5 flowers! Your plant has nice colour too;....it's nice and clear, not muddy. Congrats!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 30, 2012)

One of the most elegant species


----------



## Shiva (Jun 30, 2012)

Very beautiful! Many kudos to you for growing it so well.


----------



## polyantha (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, very good quality.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2012)

OK -- total jealousy here!

That is beautiful. Kudos to you!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks, that's a great starter for the day !!!! Beautiful !!!! Jean


----------



## annab (Jul 1, 2012)

your stonei ,beautiful flower , count and shape are uncommon , emotional too.
congrats ,anna


----------



## valenzino (Jul 1, 2012)

WOW!!!spectacular one!!!is it "fernbrook" x self or similar?(some of those suposed to be polyploid).....


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 1, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 1, 2012)

Great growing. That's really impressive


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 1, 2012)

fantastic, gotta love a nice stonei


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 1, 2012)

valenzino said:


> WOW!!!spectacular one!!!is it "fernbrook" x self or similar?(some of those suposed to be polyploid).....



It is 'Prancer' x 'Hummungus' cross.

Paphman910


----------



## GuRu (Jul 1, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> It is 'Prancer' x 'Hummungus' cross.


The names of the parents say it all - lovely flowers and 5 at one spike that's a great show.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 1, 2012)

GuRu said:


> The names of the parents say it all - lovely flowers and 5 at one spike that's a great show.



First flowering with 5 flowers was quite unexpected!

Thanks
Paphman910


----------



## labskaus (Jul 1, 2012)

What a show!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 1, 2012)

Whooooo-hooooooo! Lovely!! Great growing!!!


----------



## Carper (Jul 1, 2012)

Just one stunning plant and fantastic bloom!!!!

Gary
Uk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice, and multi's really aren't my thing


----------



## Stone (Jul 1, 2012)

Great specimen PM. Do you grow your multis in small or large pots?


----------



## chrismende (Jul 2, 2012)

This is truly inspiring! Lovely flowering, lovely flowers, great markings and color, terrific growing to produce so many flowers on the first bloom! Just think what it's going to be doing in the future if it keeps this up! Wow is all I can say. Whose breeding is that from?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 2, 2012)

chrismende said:


> This is truly inspiring! Lovely flowering, lovely flowers, great markings and color, terrific growing to produce so many flowers on the first bloom! Just think what it's going to be doing in the future if it keeps this up! Wow is all I can say. Whose breeding is that from?




Thanks for your wonderful kind comment. Not really sure who's breeding it is from. Got it from Orchid Inn that said it came from Orchid Zone breeding but Terry Root said he doesn't know the clone 'Prancer' but may have given pollen of ''Hummungus' away. This plant is about 8 years from flask!!!!

My goal is to grow it into a specimen with at least 2-3 flower spike in the future and it already has 6 growths on it in 4 years.

I grow it really warm year round and most people fail at growing Paph stonei because it's rapid growth starts in the late fall and winter when we don't have enough light and warmth.

Medium is a bit of chc and moss. The rest is limestone chips, lava rock, crushed coral, dolomite granules as the potting medium in an 8 inch pot.


Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 2, 2012)

Stone said:


> Great specimen PM. Do you grow your multis in small or large pots?



8 inch pot with lots of lava rock, limestone chips and crushed coral with dolomite lime. chc and moss mixture is mostly for top dressing!

Paphman910


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2014)

So good I needed to bump it for those (like me) who missed it the first time around.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2014)

did it re-flower?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2014)

SPEECHLESS!!! Freakin' gorgeous!
Any plans on breeding/selfing?


SlipperFan said:


> OK -- total jealousy here!
> That is beautiful. Kudos to you!!!


Me too!


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2014)

dang that is one heck of a stonei!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure I have ever seen a better one.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 19, 2014)

OMG super nice!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> did it re-flower?



It will probably flower this late summer because one of the flower shealth is swollen at the base. It also has 2 other flower shealth which will not flower till next year as they are newer. Seems like stonei only flower on the oldest growth.

This plant skipped flowering last year as I pollinated it with pollen exchange from another member Rick. My attempt failed but Rick's stonei cross resulted in a few flasks from what I understood.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 21, 2014)

Stone said:


> Great specimen PM. Do you grow your multis in small or large pots?



It is in an eight inch pot currently and it is nearly filled. I will probably have to repot next year into a ten inch pot with lots of lava rock for drainage.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 21, 2014)

DROOL ..... this is the most colorful, massive, stonei i had seen so far. Great job, and plant looks super healthy.


----------

